# Good trout on the fly



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Checked my uncles dock and it had good sized fish for the first time in I don't know how long. Been wanting to wade out and throw at his neighbors light and it seemed like the night for it. Throwing a white and green clouser landed 7 in about an hour with this one being the biggest. Didn't get a measurement on him but one of the best ones I've caught in a while


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck yeah!!! Awesome job on the fly!


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

Nice!!


----------

